# Tivo's on ebay



## shozoku (Oct 6, 2004)

It might be me but there seems to be alot of good tivo set ups going on ebay recently.

Are people moving on to sky+, media centre or other pvr/dvrs? I know i could not do without my tivo.

Anybody here dare own up to selling off their only tivo? ( i guess if they have theyll probably not be on here anymore though)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Here's  one person doing just that  Doesn't say why though.

Telewest's new TV Drive does look better than Tivo in most respects and, by all accounts, does the job well enough.


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Series 3 tivos will be showing up soon and I can't imagine the number of Tivo's you will see on Greedbay! Everybody will be selling off the older Tivos.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Mchero said:


> Series 3 tivos will be showing up soon and I can't imagine the number of Tivo's you will see on Greedbay! Everybody will be selling off the older Tivos.


Maybe in the States, but not likely over the pond, here  !


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Maybe in the States, but not likely over the pond, here  !


Sorry Fred, I forgot about you folks "over the pond". You should be able to get some good prices on the Series 2 Tivos but those shipping costs really hurt!

RM


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Mchero said:


> Sorry Fred, I forgot about you folks "over the pond". You should be able to get some good prices on the Series 2 Tivos but those shipping costs really hurt!
> 
> RM


Except Series 2 machines don't work over here either!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. We're really hard-done-by over here in the new Tivo department


----------



## shozoku (Oct 6, 2004)

We can only dream of a series 3 tivo...........where did those pics go.....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No, please don't


----------



## gregh (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll be selling mine shortly, got a v3 Sky+ that seems much better than expected. Everything I want to watch has a series link, dual recording has been a real bonus, dolby digital out & better picture quality makes films/TV even better.

Only let me down once when Sky/BBC had a wobbly with the EPG, also affected a friend recording with MCE, so no complaints there.

The only think I miss is the ability to restrict the number of recordings, so for things like kids programs I'm just recording one at a time.

regards,

greg


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

gregh said:


> I'll be selling mine shortly, got a v3 Sky+ that seems much better than expected. Everything I want to watch has a series link, dual recording has been a real bonus, dolby digital out & better picture quality makes films/TV even better.
> 
> Only let me down once when Sky/BBC had a wobbly with the EPG, also affected a friend recording with MCE, so no complaints there.


Greg, are you in for some nasty surprises. When Sky fiddle the EPG round the 8pm and 9pm start slots to cope with underruns and overruns then you'll find a lot of missed recordings. I don't know if the "auto padding" causes/exacerbates/makes no difference to this problem.

A colleague at work wants to take a hammer to his Sky+ for that reason - we work shifts so watching live isn't an option.

Series link only works if the next showing is within 7 days - unless they've fiddled in this recent round of updates.

To my eyes, the FPS on dual recording has been lowered from the 25FPS of our television standard. They can only get the HD to do a finite amount of I/O.

A Tivo on best quality looks good too and may get better when I've had another chance to play around on the dark side with mode 0.

I gave up and bought a second Tivo. The Sky+ box does have one use. It uses different remote control codes to the standard digibox so you can have two Tivos set up with two digiboxes in close proximity.

Anyway, that's my two-penneth 

Best wishes,
Tony.


----------



## gregh (Oct 24, 2002)

I hope your wrong Tony! So far it's been flawless (he says touching wood and crossing everything).

Aethestically loosing one dirty big hunking box also "looks" nicer under the TV!!

regards,

Greg


----------



## archai (Jan 21, 2004)

I swapped from Tivo to Sky+ last year mainly due to problems with Freeview rather than the Tivo .... what a mistake! As soon as the year contract with Sky is up the Tivo is getting reactivated! (just as well I didn't get round to selling it!)

Sky+ seems to randomly make partial recordings and "forget" series links. And also I've realised how useful some of those Tivo features are ... e.g. Season passed staying active when a series end, suggestions etc.

My advice to anyone thinking of swapping to Sky+ .... don't!

My addivce


----------



## bounderboy (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi,

Well indeed turned to the darkside and swapped TIVO for two sky+ boxes and get lambasted most days by my wife for making the swap.. 

Vanishing Series links is the biggest gripe - but I like quality and dual tuners.. but I do miss TIVO database functions. If TIVO could have kept up then I would still be there but must admit the lure of selling for £330 on ebay almost what I paid for it including Life Subs was too tempting... I still sing the praises but Tivo still pushed my loyalty..

Mum and dad still have theres and won't swap for the world and even watch Tivo over sky+ in there sitting room using video sender that most of the time sends in Black and White due to living in a Stone walled house..

Cheers

Rob


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

cwaring said:


> one person doing just that  Doesn't say why though.


He's moving to Windows MC that's why, and I should know, I bought his TiVo!


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

As Carl says, when the new TVDrive (from Telewest) launches it looks like it does most of the stuff I want/need. 

I would miss my Tivo as I've spent a lot of time modding it and messing and reading these forums, but theres no new box arriving on these shores.

I will look to sell it after I'm "happy" with it's replacement.
Sad times...


----------

